# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Năm 2014: 6,2 tỉ cuộc tấn công có chứa mã độc

## matngoc2015

*Theo các chuyên gia bảo mật, trong năm 2014 họ đã nhận thấy sự tăng trưởng đáng kể về số lượng của các cuộc tấn công trên máy tính và thiết bị di động. Đặc biệt là sự phát triển của phần mềm độc hại nhắm vào lĩnh vực tài chính.*
*[replacer_img]
*Mã độc trong năm 2014 tiếp tục gia tăng
Theo hãng bảo mật _Kaspersky,_ an ninh mạng trong năm 2014 được thống kê với những con số đáng chú ý như sau:

6,2 tỉ cuộc tấn công độc hại trên máy tính và các thiết bị di động đã được phát hiện trong năm 2014, nhiều hơn một tỉ cuộc tấn công so với năm 2013.
38% người sử dụng máy tính phải chịu ít nhất một cuộc tấn công qua web trong 1 năm qua.
Có 295.500 phần mềm độc hại mới trên thiết bị di động được phát hiện, nhiều hơn 2,8 lần so với năm 2013
Có 12.100 Trojan liên quan đến giao dịch trực tuyến trên di động, gấp 9 lần so với năm ngoái
53% các cuộc tấn công vào mục tiêu di động nhằm đánh cắp tiền của người sử dụng.
19% người dùng Android gặp phải ít nhất một mối đe dọa liên quan đến thiết bị di động.
Các cuộc tấn công phần mềm độc hại di động đã được phát hiện trên hơn 200 quốc gia trên toàn thế giớiRoman Unuchek, chuyên gia phân tích mã độc trên di động của Kaspersky, cho biết: _“2011 là năm của sự hình thành phần mềm độc hại di động, đặc biệt là trên các thiết bị dựa trên nền tảng Android. Năm 2012 chúng bắt đầu phát triển và năm 2013 là khi chúng đạt đến sự trưởng thành. Trong năm 2014 phần mềm độc hại di động tập trung vào các vấn đề tài chính"_.

----------

